# Fencing Problem!



## SarahFair (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a good sized area of my yard that has been taken over by an abandoned field of blackberry bushes. I just found out recently that I have more property than I thought and the blackberrys are COVERED  in that section. 
Id like to raise a pig back there but I cant even fence the property line because the bushes run so thick through it. 
The side I can not fence the blackberry bushes go about 30 foot beyond my property and grow almost as tall as I.

Will the bushes hold the goats back until I can fence that part of the property or how should I go about fencing it?


----------



## fadetopurple (Jan 30, 2010)

Last fall I cleared years' worth of thorny bush growth off of one of the horse fences. They weren't blackberries, but were similar to what you are describing. It really wasn't that bad once I got started. Loppers worked a lot better than the overpowered weedwhacker I tried at first.


----------



## Aped (Jan 30, 2010)

Would it be possible to let the goats out there to at least trim the leaves off the blackberries so you could remove them easier? If its as thick as I picture it, I doubt the goats would walk right through and I've never known a goat to pass up anything green at eye level.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 30, 2010)

there is no guarantee that they will eat the blackberries... i think thats the problem. 

you could try and do temporary fencing so they could gradually munch it all back... but no telling if it would work or not. and you'd end up covered in the stickers anyway.

you could also stake the goats out there BUT this is really dangerous... you'd have to stand there and watch them every second. seriously every single second with no breaks or even turning your head. a tethered goat is basically a meal-on-a-rope to any dog or coyote. and since they are nibblers they wont just eat it all back. its very frustrating, these goats.

if i were you, i'd tell the goat to eat anything BUT the blackberries. then i'm sure they would run right out there and gorge themselves. 
;-)


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2010)

> i'd tell the goat to eat anything BUT the blackberries. then i'm sure they would run right out there and gorge themselves.




Truer words were never spoken....


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread has been cleaned and returned to the forum.  *Do not* chide other posters, simply hit the report button.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 3, 2010)

I wondered where this thread went for awhile.
I thought my question was so dumb they deleted it  



But really...

I sent the clippers with the SO to work today to sharpen (they were so dull they wouldnt cut a blade of grass) . Im just going to have to suck it up and get in over my head in briars! 


I was wondering...
 since I cant find my property lines (the pins are under all the brairs) could I use electric fencing with step in posts till that area gets cleared out?

I would probly go 3-4 strands high. I think Im goinging to go with a smaller breed with no horns..


----------



## danielle82 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have no idea about goats going through or eating thick buches like that
But I know first hand that a machete works quite well to get through that mess...


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't envy you, I spent last summer clearing out fence rows, all thorn trees and wild raspberry.  I STILL have some thorns stuck in me from it. 
Over 2 miles of fence rows.... *ouch*


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 4, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't envy you, I spent last summer clearing out fence rows, all thorn trees and wild raspberry.  I STILL have some thorns stuck in me from it.
> Over 2 miles of fence rows.... *ouch*


Have the goats cleared the thorn bushes?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2010)

Have the goats cleared the thorn bushes?

In their pasture, yes...not a live tree or bush left in their pen, 

(When I say thorn trees, I'm talking the big locust trees that get the 2-6" spikes on them...)

Problem is our property is 18 acres...of mostly thorn trees.  Their pasture is only 3 acres.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a tree that they will be pastured with like that. Its dead but the thorns are SHARP! Ive stepped on a fallen branch that pierced through my heel.. I was dragging myself back to house after that one!


----------



## ducks4you (Feb 4, 2010)

Go the Harbor Freight ( or anywhere ) and buy yourself a pair of *Welder's Gloves* to protect your arms!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 4, 2010)

I had to cut a tunnel through an osage orange tree's canopy with a chainsaw to run my line fence.  The trunk was on the neighbor's property, and I really really didn't want to have to cut the whole thing down and dispose of it anyway..  So, I just started cutting what was in my way.

When I was done, it was a tunnel.  

I was out deer hunting this season and a buck walked up to the line fence to sniff noses with a doe on my side, just down from the tunnel..  He wasn't a legal kill since he was on the neighbor's land, and she was too little, so I just watched them.  She walked up the fenceline around the limbs that hang out over my side, but he actually walked through the tunnel to meet her.

I went down later to see where he'd walked and found that the deer actually have a path beaten down in there..  I'm sure they go in there during the summer for shade and browse.  

Kinda neat, I thought..


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 4, 2010)

That is kinda neat!


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 22, 2010)

What is the difference in THIS electric wire, Aluminized, and galvanized?

And..

Honestly, what gage do I need? I have read 17 works and I have read that 12 1/2 works.


Im planning on getting 2 smaller - medium sized breed does (No bucks for me!) and only keeping them till they mow down the small area Im putting them in.



Also Id like to to be more "portable" for when I get a pig (why Im getting goats to clear a pasture for a pig) so I can move it around to creat a large garden.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 22, 2010)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> What is the difference in THIS electric wire, Aluminized, and galvanized?


That's polyrope..  Or, polystrand, or polywire, depending on who you talk to.  Basically, it's sorta like a thin (3/16", maybe?) polyethylene twine with super thin strands of aluminum braided in.  The aluminum strands carry the current.  



> And..
> 
> Honestly, what gage do I need? I have read 17 works and I have read that 12 1/2 works.
> 
> ...


The size of the animal isn't the concern, because electric fencing isn't a physical barrier.  It's purely psychological.  Since there's no physical pressure on the fence, whatever they learn to respect will work, regardless of the breaking strength.



> Also Id like to to be more "portable" for when I get a pig (why Im getting goats to clear a pasture for a pig) so I can move it around to creat a large garden.


I'd definitely suggest the polyrope, then.  Aluminum and galvanized wire each have 'memory'...if you bend them, the bend stays.  I've never been successful at re-using aluminum wire, and I've never used galv because it's too dang heavy for temporary fencing.

The polywire is light, totally flexible like twine or string, and you'll have a much better chance of being able to re-use it.  

If ever you plan to install a permanent electric fence, though...I'd highly suggest going with 12-1/2ga triple-galv hi-tensile.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 22, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> SarahFair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

So if I use the polywire will it still deliver the same shock value as the others?


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 22, 2010)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've pulled 5,500V though polywire...it does the job.  

They make little plastic clicky tightener thingies for polywire, too..  If the fence is going to be up for more than a few weeks, you might consider adding some of those.  Any fence -- _any fence_ -- will get a little slack over time.  With the clicky tightener thingies in place, you can just click it back up tight from time to time and you're good.

Another cool thing about polywire is...you can just tie it together if you need to make a splice or whatever.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 14, 2010)

So over the weekend my dad gave me a Fi-Shock Charger. It says..

Model SS-750 for pets and other small animals
110-120 Vac, .10 A, 60 Hz, 10Watts

He also gave me a decent size roll of steel (I think..) wire.
Im not sure of the gage its either 12 or 11. 

Will this charger and gage work?


and Im still confused on how far my posts should be..


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 15, 2010)

Based on what I'm reading about the Fi-Shock SS-750...nope.

Sorry.  

Looks like the peak, ideal output voltage is 800 +/-20%.  So, could be as low as 640V under ideal conditions.  In livestock terms, that's practically nothing.  They're thicker skinned than the 'pets and other small animals' for which this particular charger was designed.

A goatworthy charger can be had, brand new, for under $100 though..  

Wish I had better news..


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 15, 2010)

No fun...


----------



## SarahFair (May 13, 2010)

Ok so I have decided to NOT go with electric. Its just too risky for what Ive got. Specially with my little OberX who thinks she belongs in the house 

I was thinking of going with welded wire that is 2" wide and 4" tall. It is what I have them in now and I have had zero problems.
My SO is giving me $300 to do whatever I want with. Yesterday I came across a little goat girl I REALLY want and shes $75 so there goes almost $100. 
One side of the goat pen will be already fenced off with 5' welded wire. 
100' of the 5' welded goes for a little over a $100 around here. I was wondering if I could go with 4' and be ok?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 13, 2010)

I have 4 foot fence and so far have no problems. I have Nigerian Dwarfs and one Alpine mix.


----------



## SarahFair (May 13, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I have 4 foot fence and so far have no problems. I have Nigerian Dwarfs and one Alpine mix.


Great! Thanks


----------



## chandasue (May 13, 2010)

We put up 4' woven wire fencing that has roughly 2x4" spacing held up with T-posts. Electric was out of the question with my 3 yo son. It was more costly but we've had no problems with them getting out or critters getting in, no stretching with all the rubbing they do on it either.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 13, 2010)

I despise welded wire fence.  It's too hilly, lumpy, and bumpy around here for welded wire.  If it won't contour to hills and valleys (welded won't...no matter how hard you try), I can't use it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 13, 2010)

My favorite fence so far is a wire mesh type fence with a hot wire inside.  I will never again own animals without an electric fence.  They just tear stuff up, climb on it, escape, etc.  I have had zero problems as long as I have electric.  

And my 4 and 7 year old stepkids know not to touch the fence.


----------



## SarahFair (May 13, 2010)

I have pretty flat land so Im not so worried about that.
I just got off the phone with TSC and they only carry goat fence in 330' and that is almost $300. There is no way I would use that much..

The 48"x100' is $70 but she told me that wont hold my goats. 
I havent had a problem with my goats popping the weld off 

Personally I am shying away from goat fence because it is 4"x4" and im pretty sure my little girl goat will be constanly getting her head stuck :/


----------



## ksalvagno (May 13, 2010)

My fence is the woven wire horse fence. I have no problems with it. The holes are 2"x4". I wouldn't go with a 4x4 opening either. My Nigerians would be constantly getting their heads stuck. I have been using the woven wire for many  years and have been very happy with the results. I have not had to install electric fence.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 13, 2010)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I have pretty flat land so Im not so worried about that.
> I just got off the phone with TSC and they only carry goat fence in 330' and that is almost $300. There is no way I would use that much..
> 
> The 48"x100' is $70 but she told me that wont hold my goats.
> ...


TSC employees -- save one Kim Roll, aka "Roll Farms" -- are notoriously ill-informed.  They're also usually not shy about offering up their opinions.  It's pretty much a lose/lose combo.

A 48" fence will hold most goats.  Contrary to popular belief, most won't actually try that hard to get out unless they're lacking something inside their enclosure....like food....or water....or shelter...  

Pretty much, if you can provide those things on your side of the fence, they're not going to work that much to get out.  

If 2"x4"x48" welded wire is what you can afford, and if welded wire will work on your terrain...go with 2"x4"x48" welded wire.



ETA:  For what it's worth, we actually have a little of the 4x4" sheep & goat fence in the barnyard, and we've never had a stuck goat.  

Just sayin...it _is_ designed specifically for sheeps and goaties.


----------



## SarahFair (May 13, 2010)

Ill look into the woven horse wire...


The lady on the phone for TSC said that her personal goats did it. Mine have never tried breaking it or getting out. They may put there hooves on it to reach the veg. that is climbing over the fence.. but other than that, nothing


----------

